# Eclipse TERM Variable



## Sebastian Seidelmann (25. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich weiß nicht ob ich mit dem Thema im richtigen Forum bin. Wenn nicht bitte verschieben 

Ich benutzte eclipse 3.1 mit dem plugin CDT 3.0.1 (C/C++ plugin). Ich kann damit ohne Probleme meine C Programme schreiben und kann auch ein makefile aus Eclipse ausführen. Ich kann dann auch das kompilierte Programm starten, nur sagt er mir immer in dicker roter Schrift "TERM environment variable not set.". Eclipse kann auch die entsprechenden Pfade usw. nicht öffnen, daher glaube ich, dass es am Path liegt. Jedoch kenne ich mich mit C in Eclipse leider nicht so sehr aus wie mit Java und weiß nicht wo ich den Path einstellen kann. Wäre schön wenn jemand Ahnung hat und mir vlt. einen kleinen Tip geben kann.

Habe schon länger gegoogled, aber leider noch nichts sinnvolles gefunden.

MfG djjada


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (25. September 2007)

Hat keiner eine Ahnung wie ich das machen kann, dass ich mein geschriebenes i im Eclipse ausführen kann?


----------

